# Giving notice letter



## lz1 (29 Sep 2005)

I am due to give my 4 weeks notice and must do so in writing.............any templates that I can rob, I want to be precose and polite.

Thanx


----------



## lz1 (29 Sep 2005)

well I will also have to do a spell check as well...........that should be precise.


----------



## stobear (29 Sep 2005)

"Dear Boss,
I wish to povide notice of my resignation from Company X, effective from xx/yy/zz. I would appreciate if you could arrange my P45 for my future employer to ensure my tax affairs are in order. I also believe I have xx days holidays due, which I expect will be processed through payroll".

Kind Regards
lz1

or


----------



## johnflan (29 Sep 2005)

....my experience is keep it nice & simple....

Dear (insert manager name)

I wish to confirm my resignation from my position of (insert job title) and will be leaving the company at the end of my 4 week notice period on (insert final leaving date).

I would like to thank you and all the team at (insert company name) for their support & friendship and the experience I have gained during the course of my x years with the company.

I wish the company every success in the future.


Yours etc etc


----------



## legend99 (29 Sep 2005)

4 weeks notice or a month..always been a little unclear to me. If you give your notice on say MondaySeptember 26th, do you finish 4 weeks later on Monday October 24, or is it the 26th of October you finish?


----------



## tiger (29 Sep 2005)

I got some pointers from
http://www.i-resign.com/uk/letters/default.asp
when I handed in my notice 2 weeks ago.  Yippeee!!!!


----------



## RainyDay (29 Sep 2005)

legend99 said:
			
		

> 4 weeks notice or a month..always been a little unclear to me. If you give your notice on say MondaySeptember 26th, do you finish 4 weeks later on Monday October 24, or is it the 26th of October you finish?


Depends on what is in your contract.


----------



## Thirsty (30 Sep 2005)

If you have worked for the company for less than 5 years the minimum notice required is one week.  One month's notice is a business courtesy; you'd be hard pushed to hold an unwilling employee to the 2-3 months notice requirement - regardless of what you put in the contract.


----------



## royrogers (30 Sep 2005)

I would say....

Dear,

I wish to tender my regisination taking effect from dd/mm/yy 

That is all you have to say no explanation need be given.

Yours


----------



## dam099 (30 Sep 2005)

royrogers said:
			
		

> I would say....
> 
> Dear,
> 
> ...


 
That will suffice but I personally have always done something similar to what Johnflan posted above. There is no harm to be polite and thank them for the experience etc, bear in mind that you may be looking for references etc. in the future and remaining on good terms will help with this.


----------



## RainyDay (30 Sep 2005)

royrogers said:
			
		

> I wish to tender my regisination taking effect from dd/mm/yy


This is ambiguous - it could be interpreted as your notice period would start on dd/mm/yy or your notice period would end on that date. Always better to explicitly state that 'my final day at work will be dd/mm/yy'.


----------



## royrogers (1 Oct 2005)

If HR are completely stupid then you could say my last working day will be on dd/mm/yy.


----------

